# BBS CH Replicas



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

Anyone make them?
p4c


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: BBS CH Replicas (tragik)*

real>rep
/thread


----------



## elements757 (Sep 24, 2005)

Ummm forgot the name, IDWURKS has em
rota makes em
either bbs ch or re reps








rota formula mesh


_Modified by elements757 at 9:15 PM 1-14-2008_


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (elements757)*

FK also makes some that look kinda like them. there was a guy on here that had them for sale.


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: (turdbogls)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turdbogls* »_FK also makes some that look kinda like them. there was a guy on here that had them for sale.

not to mention they are hella wider
Elvir


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (turdbogls)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3438032


----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (vdubn5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubn5* »_ http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3438032 
Those are the ones! Where can i get them?







...FK isn't exactly easy to search for....


_Modified by tragik at 8:34 AM 1-15-2008_


----------



## MC Pee Pants (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (tragik)*

pm 27psigti, his name is justen, awsome kid! one of my best friends! he had the FK's i believe he got them from setuning?


----------



## tomhinmo (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: BBS CH Replicas (Brian Fantana)*

really!?!?!


----------



## Derek Zoolander (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: (MC Pee Pants)*

Jaz ver1s are like CHs with dish

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## MC Pee Pants (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (Derek Zoolander)*

just texted him, he says he got the last set available from ami motorsports http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

